# First and second row on my knitting machine !!



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

I just dug my knitting machine out of the closet where it's been for 5 years. I never had a problem before but now I can't get the first and second rows to knit. The first row does not pick up the elastic as perhaps it should and the second row just slides over the needles and does not knit. Would anyone out there have an idea of what is wrong with this picture? I tried to reach Ultimate Sweater by phone but their old number that I have just doesn't work. I have gone over the instructions all weekend and it just won't knit!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd begin by checking the sponge bar


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

There is no sponge in the USM. Are you trying to knit the elastic? As you just lay those in the hooks and then bring back so that the black hem hangs and gives it the weight needed to knit. Some have had to hand knit the first and/or second row. I don't like the hem and made my own cast on comb that I just attached a photo of it. Just line up some cut jumbo paper clips, well cut the small part off and line them up on a threaded rod for EON. Then you can do an ewrap cast on, hang the comb and start knitting without having to use the elastic. When I had problems with my EZ Knittr, I also had a hard time contacting them, just keep trying as I believe it is just 2 people that work there and a matter of catching one of them in the office.

Roberta


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Woops, didn't see that she has a USM


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Have you got all the latches open on the needles? Also, pull down gently on the hanging weight when you knit the first few rows.


----------



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I have all the latches open and, following the pictures in the instruction booklet, I bring the carriage from left to right. It looks good and all the latches close up. 

When I pull the carriage from right to left, NOTHING knits...just the loose yarn...nothing knits.

I see the only purpose of the elastic is to hold the hem so I am at a complete lose!!


----------



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your response....I understand now the purpose of the elastic.

When I come back, left to right, the yard does nothing, just follows the carriage but doesn't knit.

Do you always cast on.....I'm just following a simple beginner's pattern for a scarf and it doesn't say anything about casting on. I'll do anything to get this scarf started.

Marian aka Ultimate


----------



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

I have opened those latches hundreds of times over this weekend. The first row closes the latches and then I go to return the carriage...it moves but doesn't knit the first row.

Should I cast on some stitches??


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

ON my very old singer there is a wire inserted in the cast on comb .Which had to be pulled out and threadled thro the first cast on row .I very often forgot to do this hence it dropped to the floor.lol


----------



## shirleycurly60 (Mar 18, 2011)

Try asking people at [email protected] 
A lot more machine knitters over there. Free but you have to be a member.


----------



## shirleycurly60 (Mar 18, 2011)

There is also lots of information on Utube about this knitting machine. Utube- Ultimate knitting machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

tried to go there but my computer says it can't find the site. Is it spelled correctly? THanks.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I know this may sound dumb but do you have the key-plate in the correct position? It sounds like your doing everything correctly. And the reason why I ask about the key-plate is because it has happened to me and I couldn't figure out why it wasn't knitting, so its just a thought.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

http://www.bond-america.com/dvd/dvd_help_topics.html Have you watched the videos that comes with the machine? Now as for the yarn not knitting, is the yarn all the way back in the carriage? Probably a stupid question but is there a KP in the carriage? If there is a KP, does it sit correctly in the carriage? I had a problem with one carriage and found that I had to put a thin piece of cardboard on the nubs on the back of the KP to hold them in place.
I don't like the way to use the black hem as you seen the comb is a rod but need the weights so put the black hem over it for that weight. But there are other ways to make a comb, seen one with 2 rulers and the cut jumbo paper clips, then I also made one with wood but the hooks were too large and had to knit the first row by hand. One can put cup hooks on a piece of wood to make a cast on comb as well, just need to get the hooks to be EON and not EN as that is not really needed.
Roberta


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a switch or setting on your machine that would keep the machine from knitting in a given direction? When I get my machine out after a few years the trolls have gotten to it and changed all the settings! Good Luck!


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,I have a knitting machine as well;the Ultimate Sweater Machine.Maybe it`s your key plates,have you tried those?Like wax them up so they glide smoothly.
I bought mine last September.Love using my machine as compared to handknitting.I`m stuck in the "scarf" mode right now,making them for christmas presents.
I`m in the Vine Grove area of KY.Might be a tension problem.Let me know if you figure out your problem and enjoy using your mackine again.Good luck.drop me a line.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> Do you have a switch or setting on your machine that would keep the machine from knitting in a given direction? When I get my machine out after a few years the trolls have gotten to it and changed all the settings! Good Luck!


Sue.. she has a Bond Machine... so there aren't any switches..but good question.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there! The exact same thing happened to me when I first set up my Bond! Almost threw the thing out the window! = ) Turned out that I didn't have the carriage set on the bed correctly! I had it sitting too high and the nose was not sitting in the correct position at the needles...just a thought...hope it helps! Keep at it, either way!
= )
Julie


----------



## Dotre (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like a tensioning issue with your yarn. Keep a firm hand on the yarn while it is feeding through your carriage and don't just rely on the yarn post to do it. Also, make sure your weights are in place and really pulling downward. Hope this helps.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Ultimate said:


> I just dug my knitting machine out of the closet where it's been for 5 years. I never had a problem before but now I can't get the first and second rows to knit. The first row does not pick up the elastic as perhaps it should and the second row just slides over the needles and does not knit. Would anyone out there have an idea of what is wrong with this picture? I tried to reach Ultimate Sweater by phone but their old number that I have just doesn't work. I have gone over the instructions all weekend and it just won't knit!!!


After you pull out all the needles, make sure the latches are open. Then put the black hem with weights in it over the open needles. Then put on the elastic thread. Close the hem over the needles. Make sure the keyplate sits in the carriage properly. Thread the carriage and make sure to hold the thread at the end as you carefully push the carriage over the first needles. Look to see if it is knitting.

If you still have trouble, do the first row by hand and then rethread the carriage on the opposite side and hold the end of the yarn and carefully knit the first stitch. If you see it is knitting, let go of the yarn and finish the row slowly.

If it still does not knit, rewax the keyplate and start all over again. Check that your needles move freely and no dust between them. Hopefully it will work from now on.
;-) I forgot to say put weights at each end of the knitting and put a clothespin on the hanging yarn ends.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Haven't used my Bond for several years as I gave it to my granddaughter, but I think dollyoved is right. Don't give up on your Bond, once you get used to it, I'm sure you'll love it. I quit using mine because of just no time and space. Wish I still had it but don't have the heart to ask for it back.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

knittingmania said:


> Hi,I have a knitting machine as well;the Ultimate Sweater Machine.Maybe it`s your key plates,have you tried those?Like wax them up so they glide smoothly.
> I bought mine last September.Love using my machine as compared to handknitting.I`m stuck in the "scarf" mode right now,making them for christmas presents.
> I`m in the Vine Grove area of KY.Might be a tension problem.Let me know if you figure out your problem and enjoy using your mackine again.Good luck.drop me a line.


Knittingmania, FYI.... I used to use the wax on mine but I read somewhere that you can use furniture polish, so I did and I find that it works better. Glides so much easier than the wax. I just spray a little on the key plates and wipe off but it still leaves that slippery coat on the plates. You don't have to work so hard or hold the carriage down so tightly to get it to move across the bed.
I thought this might help others that use the wax as I once did.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> Ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > I just dug my knitting machine out of the closet where it's been for 5 years. I never had a problem before but now I can't get the first and second rows to knit. The first row does not pick up the elastic as perhaps it should and the second row just slides over the needles and does not knit. Would anyone out there have an idea of what is wrong with this picture? I tried to reach Ultimate Sweater by phone but their old number that I have just doesn't work. I have gone over the instructions all weekend and it just won't knit!!!
> ...


I just thought of something else that could go wrong. Is your machine level? That could be the problem. Put something on the table and see if it is tilted. We will solve this problem somehow. Don't give up! :shock:


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

LiidndaM,
Did you finally get your knitting machine to work?Thanks for advice about furniture polish on keyplates,will start using it.Good luck on getting your machine to work.


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

LiidndaM,
Did you finally get your knitting machine to work?Thanks for advice about furniture polish on keyplates,will start using it.Good luck on getting your machine to work.


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

Message was meant for Ultimate,
Hope you got your machine to work.Please give us feedback on it.Good luck!


----------



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Smilies: You hit it right on the head!! I had the template in incorrectly (not all the way down). I can't tell you how much I appreciate your answering me. I just started a scarf. I'll keep in touch. Everyone who responded to me helped me in such a way that I didn't feel so desperate and alone..........I'll be back!!

Thanks again.

Marian


----------



## Ultimate (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi: Thanks for the great input!! The template was in incorrectly and that has been corrected. I'll start knitting. I'll keep in touch. You've been so helpful.

Marian


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Ultimate said:


> Hi Smilies: You hit it right on the head!! I had the template in incorrectly (not all the way down). I can't tell you how much I appreciate your answering me. I just started a scarf. I'll keep in touch. Everyone who responded to me helped me in such a way that I didn't feel so desperate and alone..........I'll be back!!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Marian


Wonderful, problem solved. Have fun knitting.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I am so glad you got it all in working order now.. Knit away my dear. And don't forget to post a picture of your finished work. 

Happy Knitting


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too, I'm glad that your problem is solved by just a placement of the keyplate. Let's see your finished item. 
dollyoved :thumbup:


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

So glad to hear it's working!! And yes, yes, please post pics!!
= )
Julie


----------

